# PSD4: Did I get a fake?



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi there,

I just purchased a couple of a Partagas Serie D #4s from a guy who I have in the past considered reliable. Having only heard about these cigars but having never actually seen them up close, I did not know what to look for when I purchased them. From what I can tell, based on web descriptions and photos, the band looks damned authentic. But what concerns me is the cigar itself. While most photos I've since seen of the real thing show the PSD4 to have a rather dark wrapper, mine are on the lighter side. The cap seems to be in line with the descriptions I've read (3 piece design) and the construction seems quite good, but the colour....the colour.....

If mine are not the deep brown color I've read about, am I certain to have purchased fakes?

thanks for your help.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Nope. I have some dark brown psd4's and some some tan psd4 s. The dark brown ones are older. 

The truth lays in how they smoke  

welcome to c.s.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*appreciate the info and the salutatory greetings*

Glad to hear I'm not holding onto these things for nothing. Should I really expect them to darken as they age? None of my other cigars have done anything except lighten over time.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The only difference between dark and lights PSD4's is...


...the wrappers are different shades. Age has very little to do with it.



PSD4's and most any Havana made, have different shade wrappers. One box may be light, another medium & another dark.

The one worry is if the different shades are from within the same box.

Thats the job of "the sorters" at the factory. To sort out the finished cigars by color prior to being banded & boxed.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

The plot thickens. 

thanks


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree with Poker, the shade of the wrapper varies. 
From all you have written, I think you are okay.
Smoke 'em and let us know.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

The PSD#4 is one of my favorite cigars. I've had them in all different wrapper shades from light colorado to almost black. Wrapper color isn't an indication of authenticity.

The problem with this is that if you've never smoked a PSD#4, or for that matter aren't familiar enough with Cuban cigars to at least be able to differentiate between Cuban tobacco and non-Cuban tobacco, then you are at a real disadvantage. You wouldn't have any frame of reference. How would you be able to tell if the cigar you're smoking is a REAL PSD#4 or a fake if you've never smoked one that you KNOW was the real deal??  

I've always said that anyone's best defense against purchasing fakes is to only deal with a reputable vendor, endorsed by experienced people that you trust to know real Cuban cigars. Otherwise it's like hoping for an inside straight draw on the river.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*If this person had been my regular supplier....*

I never would have questioned the authenticity. My usual guy is well connected in the cigar industry with 30+ years in the business, and he's like a father to my wife and me. The person from whom I purchased the PSD4s is a nice guy whom I doubt would ever rip me off, but he lacks the sophistication that inspires confidence when I'm dropping big bucks on smokes -- hence the reason I'm asking here instead of him

Can you tell a cuban cigar is in fact cuban simply by looking at it?



cazadore said:


> The PSD#4 is one of my favorite cigars. I've had them in all different wrapper shades from light colorado to almost black. Wrapper color isn't an indication of authenticity.
> 
> The problem with this is that if you've never smoked a PSD#4, or for that matter aren't familiar enough with Cuban cigars to at least be able to differentiate between Cuban tobacco and non-Cuban tobacco, then you are at a real disadvantage. You wouldn't have any frame of reference. How would you be able to tell if the cigar you're smoking is a REAL PSD#4 or a fake if you've never smoked one that you KNOW was the real deal??
> 
> I've always said that anyone's best defense against purchasing fakes is to only deal with a reputable vendor, endorsed by experienced people that you trust to know real Cuban cigars. Otherwise it's like hoping for an inside straight draw on the river.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: If this person had been my regular supplier....*



magno said:


> Can you tell a cuban cigar is in fact cuban simply by looking at it?


If it looks like this, yes :r


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

:r 

Funny what that yellow ribbon can do, eh?  

Magno, to answer your question, many fakes are very, very good, and very, very well constructed. OBVIOUS fakes are easy to spot. Good fakes can be virtually impossible, up to and including having an almost perfect band and an excellent triple cap. As I said, sometimes the ONLY proof is in the smoking.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Oh, I've seen some good ones, but....*

...but I was wondering whether or not you could actually tell what the tobacco was simply by looking at the cigar. In other words, could I tell I was looking at a Cuban cigar versus a dominican or nicauraguan and at the very least know whether or not my real or fake PSD4 was at least a Cuban fake?

thanks



cazadore said:


> :r
> 
> Funny what that yellow ribbon can do, eh?
> 
> Magno, to answer your question, many fakes are very, very good, and very, very well constructed. OBVIOUS fakes are easy to spot. Good fakes can be virtually impossible, up to and including having an almost perfect band and an excellent triple cap. As I said, sometimes the ONLY proof is in the smoking.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

In a word, NO.

Some *experts* MAY, repeat, MAY be able to tell by looking if the wrapper leaf is a certain strain of Cuban tobacco, but very few have that expertise. With all the new and different strains of Cuban wrapper, it would be extremely difficult.

The only test I've ever found to be completely accurate is smoking the cigar. Sorry.

Btw, you said the band looked like the real thing? They're $6.99 for 25 of them, delivered right to your door. Check out this site:

http://www.justfakes.com


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> I agree with Poker, the shade of the wrapper varies.
> From all you have written, I think you are okay.
> Smoke 'em and let us know.


I recall sometime in mid '03 Bruce5 getting a box of his favorite MC2's that had a very light wrapper. He was sure concerned. They turned out to be MC2's w/ light wappers & smoked just fine.



magno said:


> ...but I was wondering whether or not you could actually tell what the tobacco was simply by looking at the cigar. In other words, could I tell I was looking at a Cuban cigar versus a dominican or nicauraguan and at the very least know whether or not my real or fake PSD4 was at least a Cuban fake?


Unless you've been around a lot of tobacco all your life, it would be pretty hard to distinguish the different types just by looking. I'll often dissect out a cigar and burn the various leaves one at a time to get the "feel" of the volado/seco/ligero/wrappers/binders etc... I will tell you this, true to the nature of Cuban tobacco, a single burning leaf of Cuban tobacco has a more floral/spicy aroma to it than a corresponding leaf of Nicaraguan/Honduran/Dominican. It's easy when you think about it. How do cigars from different countries or with differing blends smell when burning and what's the corresponding taste?



CAZADORE said:


> The only test I've ever found to be completely accurate is smoking the cigar . . . Btw, you said the band looked like the real thing? They're $6.99 for 25 of them, delivered right to your door.


What cazadore said. Smoking is the best test. The other is to find people (I think you've found some here -- LOL) who've smoke enough of them to be able to offer good advice.

AND . . . what's this . . . *$6.99 for 25   BANDS!!* That website if F'in scary. :sb :fu


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

cazadore said:


> Btw, you said the band looked like the real thing? They're $6.99 for 25 of them, delivered right to your door. Check out this site:
> 
> http://www.justfakes.com


 :sb We need somebody to go in and take this website down!!Any hackers willing?I'll give you some free sticks.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

> I'll often dissect out a cigar and burn the various leaves one at a time to get the "feel" of the volado/seco/ligero/wrappers/binders etc... I will tell you this, true to the nature of Cuban tobacco, a single burning leaf of Cuban tobacco has a more floral/spicy aroma to it than a corresponding leaf of Nicaraguan/Honduran/Dominican.


Mo-

You are definitely "The Man!" Such dedication is truly commendable.

SB


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

What cazadore said. Smoking is the best test. The other is to find people (I think you've found some here -- LOL) who've smoke enough of them to be able to offer good advice.

AND . . . what's this . . . *$6.99 for 25   BANDS!!* That website if F'in scary. :sb :fu[/QUOTE]

Whooaa

I agree that is f'ing scary, It is unbelievable that this is out there to this extent, that explains a lot to me now. Given this info now it makes sense that the serial numbers on some of the "Cheap Authentic Ebay" crap are all the same. Man this site is premium for info.


----------

